# APS filters booster + Eheim tubing?



## TBRO (23 Sep 2018)

Hi All, 

I’ve just bought an APS filter booster to use as a CO2 reactor on my outflow pipe. I have an Eheim Ecco Pro with 12/16 mm tubing. Can anyone advise on  tubing connections to Mate the two? 

The APS Hose barbs are a lot bigger, internal diameter approx 17 mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millns84 (23 Sep 2018)

Don't the connectors unscrew to reveal smaller connectors?


----------



## Zeus. (23 Sep 2018)

Millns84 said:


> Don't the connectors unscrew to reveal smaller connectors?



Yes they do  the APS EF1 and EF2 both use the same connectors, I have both filters and have swapped the connectors over when doing some modding.


----------



## TBRO (30 Sep 2018)

Thanks guys, cool that they come with those screw off adaptations! I would have never found them. 

Managed to cobble together connecting parts. 16/22 tubing seems to fit the APS well, so Eheim rescuers can be used to get it to mate with 12/16 tubes. Bit awkward but works. 

Flow seriously down, perhaps I used too many bio balls (2/3 rds full)? Still bubbles go in but no visible bubbles come out and it’s silent, so seems to work so far....

I really don’t like how soft the clear silicone tubing is, the lock nuts don’t tighten onto them like they do on the green Ehime tubes, anyone recommend  harder 12/16 tubing? (Got mine from Aquarium Gardens). 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (30 Sep 2018)

I May be wrong but from the pics you seem to have filter output going to the Pro Flora difusor then to the bottom of the APS EF2  works better when feed goes to the top when using the APS EF2 as CO2 reactor




Easy to get it wrong, think it should help get better sweeping bends too if I am correct as yours do appear a little tight.

Got my Braided tubing form Aquarium Plumbing which doesnt kink easy but they dont do 12/16 but quite a few sellers on Ebay


----------



## TBRO (1 Oct 2018)

Thanks Zeus, had a play with the pipes and flow a bit better, also removed more bio balls. 

As per the directions, just seemed less likely to form an air (read C02) lock. As excess gas could escape out the top. 

See how it goes...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

